# Set Top Box & SCART Splitter



## SamuelH82 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi folks!

I have a set top box which only has one SCART OUTPUT. I want to connect it to more than one device - my TV, my DVD player, and possibly a wireless video sender. I know that there is such a thing as a SCART splitter box - my dad used to use one of these. However, I've also heard that these only work when connecting more than one device to a TV with only one SCART INPUT.

Is there any such device that will work in reverse, so that I can take the OUTPUT from the set top box and split it, so that I can connect to three INPUTS?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You should be able to connect the scart output from
the set top box to one input on a scart switch.
Connect the switch output to the TV.
That would leave any other inputs open for other
devices on the switch.
You would have to change inputs at the switch
to change devices though.


----------



## SamuelH82 (Sep 3, 2010)

leroys1000 said:


> You should be able to connect the scart output from
> the set top box to one input on a scart switch.
> Connect the switch output to the TV.
> That would leave any other inputs open for other
> ...


Sorry leroys1000, but I think you have misunderstood me. Surely what you are suggesting would supply the TV with INPUT from 3 devices? What I want to do is split the OUTPUT from a set-top box across three SCART outputs.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah,OK.
Then you are probably looking for something similar to this.
http://alatest.com/user-reviews/miscellaneous/ex-pro-premium-silver-3-way-scart-splitter-shielded-cable-stress-reliefs-21-pin-fully-screen-2-year-ex-pro-warranty/pu3-70213218,2/
It's just a splitter cable.
Should do the job.


----------



## SamuelH82 (Sep 3, 2010)

leroys1000 said:


> Ah,OK.
> Then you are probably looking for something similar to this.
> http://alatest.com/user-reviews/mis...screen-2-year-ex-pro-warranty/pu3-70213218,2/
> It's just a splitter cable.
> Should do the job.


Yes, I think that's what I'm looking for. I've seen them advertised before but I wasn't sure if they would do the job, but I'll get one and give it a try. Thanks.


----------

